# 3ds Price officially revealed



## bigpaws (Jan 20, 2011)

The price for Nintendo 3ds has been revealed for the US. It will be $250 and comes out the 27th of March. This is CONFERMED! It will come out in cosmo black and aqua blue. So which color are you getting and which game will you get first? Im getting blue and Street fighters. Pre order it while you can!
Source


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2011)

source plox


----------



## hova1 (Jan 20, 2011)

no, u lie


----------



## Ikki (Jan 20, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/t275267-price

Is it so hard to check the corresponding subforum?


----------



## pristinemog (Jan 20, 2011)

Like I said earlier today during the conference to some friends, I'll wait for the 3DSi XL Lite HD to come out. $250's also way too much for me to spend on a portable game system.

I like to give new systems a couple of years on the market for price drops/revisions/a solid list of decent games.


----------



## Raiser (Jan 20, 2011)

Quick Googled Source:
Clickey (SOURCE)


----------



## Cuelhu (Jan 20, 2011)

is Team Komka coding a N64 emulator for it too?


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 20, 2011)

I see people wanting to wait to get a later revision because of multiple reasons, but for those who do so because of the $250 price tag, you do know that if they do make later revisions, it'll go the same way the DS did with being even pricier, right?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2011)

Yea 3DSi XL Lite HD could be same or higher when it come out.


----------



## pristinemog (Jan 20, 2011)

Aside from price and all that, it's a complete no go anyway until there's a way to pirate games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2011)

well i'll be importing a US version than since our dollar and USD is exactly the same


----------



## salnaruto2 (Jan 20, 2011)

i will fine myself on work just to pay 250 USD.
Hello Work, Goodbye Free time!


----------



## RoMee (Jan 20, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> is Team Komka coding a N64 emulator for it too?



LOL  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



probably not because no one is gonna give team komka a flash cart this time

this is old news


----------



## bigpaws (Jan 20, 2011)

fixed
i am going to buy it for the following reason
im an uber ninty fan boy who has played all the major classics
a graphical upgrade is awesome
even if i dont use the 3d
and if homebrew is ever on it, a n64 emu will surly be on it since it is obvious it could handle it
and it even has enough buttons


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 20, 2011)

and EVEN THOUGH america has a weaker dollar than the australians, they still get it cheaper. WHAT GIVES! i might as well buy one from america just to save money! (sorry bladexdsl if it sounds like i stole your idea, but you're right) they get it for $250, we'll get it for $350 and that's where they make their money in australia. off SCAMMING people!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2011)

look at the game prices!!! link


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 20, 2011)

bigpaws said:
			
		

> fixed
> i am going to buy it for the following reason
> im an uber ninty fan boy who has played all the major classics
> a graphical upgrade is awesome
> ...


more than enough buttons boy! they have 2 control sticks/pads for gods sake! what more could you want!


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Jan 20, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> I see people wanting to wait to get a later revision because of multiple reasons, but for those who do so because of the $250 price tag, you do know that if they do make later revisions, it'll go the same way the DS did with being even pricier, right?


I'm glad someone understands this logic.  Seriously, if people are waiting for a revision, I understand.  But if people are waiting for a price drop, they better keep waiting forever.  If anything, the next revision will release at the same price of the launch model, with new hardware improvements.  Those waiting for a hackable version, might end up wishing they bought a launch model, since those are what hackers have to start with.

$250 is a good value, since the PSP launched in the US in March 2005 at the same price.  The 3DS clearly offers more technology, and when you calculate inflation on the PSP's price, it would retail for around $280 now.  Of coarse technology is advancing at a rapid rate, but factor in that the 3DS is the first handheld gaming system to offer "glasses-free" 3D, and a higher price-point is to be expected.

I'm only curious to see how the 3DS sells.  Most of the Nintendo handhelds (namely the DS models) I sell at my work, are to parents buying for their kids.  I think most frugal parents will opt for older models of the DS that are cheaper, before tossing a $250 dream into the hands of a careless child.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> look at the game prices!!! link


oh thats still better than the australian versions... WE'RE PAYING $69 AND UP FOR GOOD GAMES! I REST MY CASE ABOUT THESE MONEY-GRABBING GREEDYGUTSES! sorry im not angry anymore, just a little envious of you americans and your cheap games...


----------



## murkurie (Jan 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> look at the game prices!!! link


that isn't that bad, though, I wish Zelda was a launch title.


----------



## monkat (Jan 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> look at the game prices!!! link


What's so bad about that?

Most of them are like $5 more than DS games.

If you can never afford to spend an extra $5 on a game, you probably can't afford the 3DS in the first place...


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 20, 2011)

and i am now officially shitted out at this thing! I have to wait until the 27th (or whatever date it is released in aus)? I'll go crazy before then if Activision decides to shut down Ps3's Black ops servers!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will become 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (please forgive the confusion of the GBASP and the PS3 controller)


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 20, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


didn't you guess he's a cheapskate? anyway, whenthe 3DS is finally hacked, i won't bother paying anyway, ill just stick em on a flashcart and away i go


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








$50.00 games tho? man >.>

Weird Dead or Alive Dimensions is > Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time!

Al tho if it was Super Smash Bro 3D that would be a different story...


----------



## updowners (Jan 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2011)

Expensive!!!!!!! Will buy next year!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 20, 2011)

$250 isn't that bad.  It's how much the PSP cost at release.  Why did that fail?  Sony's first forray into real handheld games.  This at least has the DS/DSlite/DSi at it's back to rope in early adopters.  So people have to save up for it a bit.  Oh well.  

It's not going to drop in price, guys.  Even if it does, $200 minimum.  It won't drop below that for at least 2 years.  Probably 3.  Suck it up and either buy it or don't buy it.


----------



## Necron (Jan 20, 2011)

I will buy the 3DS when it gets the "light" version. A little enhanced console, and more games to choose. Obviously, I´ll get a flashcard and will buy a game if it deserves it.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

they announced this at Nintendo world 2011 i think.

edit: Game Prices in Australia will be probaly double u.s


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> and EVEN THOUGH america has a weaker dollar than the australians, they still get it cheaper. WHAT GIVES! i might as well buy one from america just to save money! (sorry bladexdsl if it sounds like i stole your idea, but you're right) they get it for $250, we'll get it for $350 and that's where they make their money in australia. off SCAMMING people!


might as well we'll be last to get games too so i'm importing all mine 



Spoiler



until/IF flashcarts are/WILL be available


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> and EVEN THOUGH america has a weaker dollar than the australians, they still get it cheaper. WHAT GIVES! i might as well buy one from america just to save money! (sorry bladexdsl if it sounds like i stole your idea, but you're right) they get it for $250, we'll get it for $350 and that's where they make their money in australia. off SCAMMING people!



GST is very high in Australia so are taxes


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jan 20, 2011)

Why does it seem to me that most things Nintendo are being released on Sundays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways, we're going to need a yay3ds soon


----------



## xakota (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm waiting for a price drop. MAYBE if they have a super good deal for trading in a dsixl i'll buy it at launch


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

Tornadosurvives said:
			
		

> Why does it seem to me that most things Nintendo are being released on Sundays
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dslite was released on a Tuesday but the wii was on a Sunday as well its a coincident.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

pristinemog said:
			
		

> Aside from price and all that, it's a complete no go anyway until there's a way to pirate games.


Why would you want to pirate on it anyway? Wait, don't answer that. Jesus, I would not mind the 3DS being hacked, but not buying a system because you can't get your games for free is a dick thing to do. Don't buy a system if you cannot afford the games. You are not entitled to free games. You are not entitled to ruin other's experiences online. I honestly hope the 3DS is not hacked to the point of pirating 3DS games (DS games are fine though), or cheating.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 20, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> pristinemog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In some ways I agree, in some ways I disagree.  Gotta think about imports.  Damn expensive and not really worth it for importing games.  Plus, you can't have fan translation patches.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> pristinemog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo is crap at online experience i bet its going to be friend codes as usual.


----------



## monkat (Jan 20, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> and EVEN THOUGH america has a weaker dollar than the australians, they still get it cheaper. WHAT GIVES! i might as well buy one from america just to save money! (sorry bladexdsl if it sounds like i stole your idea, but you're right) they get it for $250, we'll get it for $350 and that's where they make their money in australia. off SCAMMING people!



Don't you love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?

For at least a little while longer, the world economy is going to be held up to the USD.

Frankly, Hu Jintao is looking to change that (in large part because we keep disobeying them and flaunting our "power" in his face), but y'know.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, but it's just a universal console FC. Not game specific.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats a relief its better then asking for friend codes for 20 different games and then adding them.

edit: will the apply to old ds games aswell.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> will the apply to old ds games aswell.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say no. If they cannot apply WPA encryption to the old games, I doubt it would be feasible to make a universal FC apply to original hardware.


----------



## injected11 (Jan 20, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Al tho if it was Super Smash Bro 3D that would be a different story...


That may be the game the causes me to buy a 3DS, if ever announced... I just hope it'd be more like Melee than Brawl (or at least faster-paced).

I used to be a Nintendo fanboy to an extent, but sadly I think I've hit the age where I need to start growing up and spend (slightly) less on video games. Damn you, maturity!


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

injected11 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lets hope there is no touch controls involved in the meele or that would make the game shit.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> injected11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually touch screen controls would be cool in smash ball mode. Perhaps a different command for each character for a bigger boom, damage, or longer range.


----------



## hufacuse (Jan 20, 2011)

WOAH. Thats like SUPER CHEAP! When converted, thats the same price as a DSi in NZ. I bet you they will make it $400 over here.


----------



## bigpaws (Jan 20, 2011)

yes friend codes are universal and automatic. no more remembering codes! it does it for you
and if pirateing ever happens, i would only use it on region locked games 
supposivly the 3ds is region locked but im not 100% sure
however, it is very unlikely that hacking is going to be possible since ninty must have learned from the dsi
and it took 2 + years to come with a dsi flash cart that costs $60 and is not even out yet
Ninty is not stupid when it comes to piracy
homebrew might be possible
surely if there is homebrew, there will be n64 emu
and that means smash bros 64!!!
maybe wifi for multi player 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  in emu?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 20, 2011)

$350 in Australia... I should just import everything from the US now..


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 20, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> $350 in Australia... I should just import everything from the US now..



Wouldn't you have to pay import fees on everything though? I never import DS games from Japan due to the fact that they would cost me almost twice as much for most games just to import. Totally not worth the cash.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I were to buy a 3DS from America for $250 plus Import Fees it would probably hit around $300 dollars. In the end I would save more money.


----------



## tatripp (Jan 20, 2011)

250 is too much for 5 hours of battery life even though resident evil looks awesome.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 20, 2011)

Yay. Let's hope EB Games don't overprice this. -_-;



			
				gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> $350 in Australia... I should just import everything from the US now..


*sigh*
EB Games AUS are estimating that it'll cost 350. Let's not forget they rip everyone off.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Yay. Let's hope EB Games don't overprice this. -_-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there isnt many game shops in Aus i only know two eb games and wizard and other store like jb hi fi but they sell music and dvds so it dosent make them a gameshop.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2011)

Im getting a JAP Aqua Blue but I can still play NA because my brother s getting Cosmo Black NA version on launch.I'll have the best of both sides


----------



## Odnetnin46 (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool,I saw this on amazon before this news post was announced.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll pre-order tomorrow.

Off-Topic:I heard that the 3DS can play MP3s and AACs using the sound app.
Source:http://www.amazon.com/Nintendo-3DS-Aqua-Bl...3530&sr=8-1
Product Description,last sentence.


			
				QUOTE(Amazon(3DS Product Description)) said:
			
		

> With Nintendo 3DS Sound, users can enjoy sound-manipulation tools or rock out while listening to their MP3 or AAC music files.


Heh,'bout time.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 20, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> I see people wanting to wait to get a later revision because of multiple reasons, but for those who do so because of the $250 price tag, you do know that if they do make later revisions, it'll go the same way the DS did with being even pricier, right?


the ds lite was cheaper then the regular ds


----------



## ars25 (Jan 20, 2011)

i might be getting the black 3ds kingdom hearts 3d and resedent evil bought me into gettingf the 3ds so my bday money will go to this


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2011)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> DiscostewSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! ,but not the same for dsi to dsi xl


----------



## pitoui (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey to all you aussies importing from overseas. What do you think are the best sites to import?
I just want to keep my eyes open. If the 3ds retails for $300 I'll be buying it here, but if it's over that I'm definitely going to import.


----------



## Fun_Zephyr (Jan 20, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> there isnt many game shops in Aus i only know two eb games and wizard and other store like jb hi fi but they sell music and dvds so it dosent make them a gameshop.


There is also GAME.. They have an online website too: www.game.com.au. However, their online site is not like ebGames where it tells you what stores have what games etc. You can sometimes buy games / consoles cheaper on their website than you can in store.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 20, 2011)

Theirs also gametraders.


----------



## misteromar (Jan 20, 2011)

pitoui said:
			
		

> Hey to all you aussies importing from overseas. What do you think are the best sites to import?
> I just want to keep my eyes open. If the 3ds retails for $300 I'll be buying it here, but if it's over that I'm definitely going to import.



I am keeping a eye on play-asia, but they prolly wont be the cheapest. The main advantage of importing is that you can buy games cheaper and earlier, I have bought quite a few DS games from play-asia for ~$35 which is alot cheaper than paying rrp locally.

I also be interested in any other good import sites for aussies.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jan 20, 2011)

and lets say i buy some 2 games ... so thats 350$ ... wow.

considering wat u get though, i say its reasonable ... lets see how much the PSP2 will sell for


----------



## Legaia (Jan 20, 2011)

all of tjis is on nintendo US website too and plus i think the console is very cheep but there something that realy piss me the motion thing anyone know if this have an option to turn off like the 3d effect?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2011)

misteromar said:
			
		

> I also be interested in any other good import sites for aussies.


ebay it's where i import all my stuff and i always save. just don't order anything too large though otherwise the shipping fees will kill your deal. i never buy anything from eb games they are the biggest rip off in OZ. take a look at this example!
them: http://www.ebgames.com.au/pc-150301-Sid-Me...vilization-V-PC
elsewhere!: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Sid-Meirs-Civilizat...=item3f067602c8


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 20, 2011)

I actually  though it might be more...Birthday or Christmas presents....I need at least $100 more dollars for games. 

I won't mind to do my old "buy games and return them quick" or do gamefly when/if they offer 3DS game until/if it gets hacked....

Even though I doubt it highly, I hope the Supercard can work on it....Then I may attempt to buy it on launch (after I sell my DSi since it will be virtually useless in that case)


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 20, 2011)

Im waiting for the revision.
Why?
Because the revision will launch for the same price as the original and the original will be cheaper. I will then proceed to buy the original ;D


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 20, 2011)

still without any flashcart it will kill our wallets for 3d games


----------



## GH0ST (Jan 20, 2011)

The euro price for just a revised pocket device without any game is higher than expected 249,99 € (338 US$) vs 250$ in US ...  I will buy something else with my 199€.


----------



## mameks (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't know if it's been said, but the rice in the UK for this is ~£299.99
And yesh, I will be buying one, around a month later ^~^ (birthday)


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 20, 2011)

Well good luck with that. Despite the fact that the 3DS will be cheaper in the United States in comparison with world currency, I'm gonna wait for the 3DSi XL lite HD to come out.


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm gonna get Aqua Blue, because Black is just to 'plain' for me and I think my Black DS looks ugly. And I'm going to (try to) get it at launch.


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll buy 3DS when first flashcarts are available.. Everything depends on emulators, homebrews and in great Nintendo titles.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 20, 2011)

rikuumi said:
			
		

> I'll buy 3DS when first flashcarts are available.. Everything depends on emulators, homebrews and in great Nintendo titles.


prepare to wait a LONG time


----------



## rave420 (Jan 20, 2011)

i played about 16 games start to finish last month, and another 6 games that i didn't like at all, played once, and then threw out.

22 games, thats, say, 40$ a game, so (that would have been) 880$ just in games last month. 

God i love my flashcard, and i sure as hell won't be buying a 3DS before i can play my own legal backups on it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




otherwise, there is no feasible way to support my family AND my gaming habbit. 
Having a flashcard allows me to take care of my family AND play cool games. I gladly pay 400$ for the console if i have to.

I also own physical copies of the games i deem worth keeping, i have some 45 DS titles. I figure i pay my respects to the developers by buying the game. If i consider it worth it. And certain games just make me say "TAKE ALL MY MONEY SO YOU CAN DEVELOP THE NEXT ONE" without flinching. 
That works out to me buying maybe 1 - 2 titles each month. 

Flashcards all the way. Kind of like eating at a restaurant. You pay up after you eat, and if the food was crap you have a word with the manager. But video games don't give you that option. you buy it, and it's crap, Then you sit there with a useless piece of plastic. 

Untill then, from the launch date of the 3DS, i shall save 1$ every day. On the day that a working flashcard solution is presented, i will use my saved money (i figure it's going to be a year or to, that way i don't get my hopes up) to buy the console.
Because only then, will i get a chance to try the games before i buy them.


----------



## xMilkshakesx (Jan 20, 2011)

DryYoshi said:
			
		

> I'm gonna get Aqua Blue, because Black is just to 'plain' for me and I think my Black DS looks ugly. And I'm going to (try to) get it at launch.



If you look closely, the black 3DS has some bright dots that look like stars, that's why it's called "Cosmo Black", so for me it's not "plain" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, no, the Aqua Blue don't have those bright dots :3 (Or at least it doesn't seem to have them)


----------



## KamuiX (Jan 20, 2011)

The sure thing is that if US price is 250$, then here in Europe we will get it for 250€. History showed us this unfair pricing many years now. With 250€ you can get Wii with all the needed accessories or XBOX360 with Kinect. Too pricey...better get an ipod touch and play games there or pay that money with a contract to get an iphone or an android phone. Sometimes companies must understand the word "competition" and the word "financial crisis".

If 3ds price drops to 200$ (200€ in EU) they will sell the console in no time but maybe they want to print some money again...


----------



## Mbmax (Jan 20, 2011)

KamuiX said:
			
		

> The sure thing is that if US price is 250$, then here in Europe we will get it for 250€. History showed us this unfair pricing many years now. With 250€ you can get Wii with all the needed accessories or XBOX360 with Kinect. Too pricey...better get an ipod touch and play games there or pay that money with a contract to get an iphone or an android phone. Sometimes companies must understand the word "competition" and the word "financial crisis".
> 
> If 3ds price drops to 200$ (200€ in EU) they will sell the console in no time but maybe they want to print some money again...


FIXED !


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 20, 2011)

sooo i looked around here in holland, and all the big concerns aren't even taking pre-orders yet :| isn't that kind of weird?


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey people. I have a small question. On this page: http://www.game.co.uk/lowdown.aspx?lid=153...deInOffers#tabs it says that trade in is valid only till 10th March whereas the 3DS is launching on the 25th in europe and uk. So my question is do you need to give whatever you are going to trade in for the 3DS to them 15 days in advance? I don't know about you guys but it sounds kinda unfair to me....


----------



## Phynx (Jan 20, 2011)

Oy, that's a steep price tag.

Honestly, it just doesn't look like you're getting that much for your money there.


----------



## trancegemini (Jan 20, 2011)

Went and pre ordered one today. Gamestop didn't have there system updated though so could not pick a color so will have to call and change it in a few days to black. I really wanted the blue till i noticed its black on top by the 3d screen. I am guessing it has to do with the 3d effect it must go best with black. I sure wish they had launch titles i wanted. Well at least i will have the first rev so when its hacked I will have the best chance. Can't wait for kid icarus,zelda oot,mario kart ds and paper mario.


----------



## Memino (Jan 20, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Hey people. I have a small question. On this page: http://www.game.co.uk/lowdown.aspx?lid=153...deInOffers#tabs it says that trade in is valid only till 10th March whereas the 3DS is launching on the 25th in europe and uk. So my question is do you need to give whatever you are going to trade in for the 3DS to them 15 days in advance? I don't know about you guys but it sounds kinda unfair to me....



If you trade your console in now they'll give you a card with credit on in value of the price difference between the 3ds price and your consoles listed price, if you choose to get cash instead you need to provid an id and the value of the cash will be £10 lower than credit.


----------



## sirdashadow (Jan 20, 2011)

AHA! I TOLD YOU SO!!!

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=257...p;#entry3172314

100 Yen= $1.00. Always.


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 20, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if I decide to trade-in on 25th? Will they accept the trade-in?


----------



## KinGamer7 (Jan 20, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> KamuiX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed your...fixation. (?)

It just needs a 3DS and it'll be _perfect._


----------



## haddad (Jan 20, 2011)

So if I buy this, it is the english version right? It wont come out japanese?


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 20, 2011)

250$ thats a lot. guess ima hav 2 wait for 3ds lite. ill get my hands on it wen some1 i kno buys it. sum of the best games come out late in a consoles life neway


----------



## DarkWay (Jan 20, 2011)

Argos pre-order package £229.99


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 20, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> Memino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Answers please...


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2011)

croagunk.master said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah as if.. quit annoying people, If we wanna answer, we will if we dont... tough luck.You dont control us


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 20, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> croagunk.master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not annoying anyone. I'm just asking if anyone knew anything about it....


----------



## Deleted-246289 (Jan 20, 2011)

It is a good price actually, but I will buy it when I see what people are going to say about it.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 20, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm not annoying anyone. I'm just asking if anyone knew anything about it....


You already asked, if we knew We would answer.Saying "answer please" wont give us knowledge if we dont know your answer


----------



## Relf (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be getting one at launch for sure, probably with Star Wars III. As for the price, what's wrong with it being the same as a console? Why is this worth less? I get more use out of a hand held on hour long commutes than I ever will my PS3. The PS3 has 645 games, many of them shared with other consoles and some with the PC. The NDS has about 1,000 of which many to most are exclusive. The 3DS comes with 3D and 2 screens, the PS3 you need to purchase a large screen with good quality picture to read the text which will run you another few hundred dollars. $250 is a pittance compared to the $500 PS3 launch and has better returns.

Bad starting launch line up? The games will come but I could imagine these being in shortage, especially when we start seeing all the games we're excited for.


EDIT -  Articleon the 3DS pricing that I heartily approve of.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 20, 2011)

Cool. i thought it was more than that. I think I can ask dad to buy me one.


----------



## darth_katarn (Jan 20, 2011)

I just bought a DSLite  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I will wait awhile before buy a 3DS, but I will definetly buy a 3DS.

Regarding the price, I think it's the expected price, because of the technology and because there is no competitor handheld in the market.


----------



## greator (Jan 20, 2011)

Not really that pricey, since its a pretty good handheld with superb graphic quality.

But I'll wait for the Nintendo 3DS XLi HD LED 4c. 
and cheaper price.


----------



## Range-TE (Jan 20, 2011)

like any other console that came out, i'll play the predecessor some more until it's cheaper.
though i think this price is nice and fitting for this awesome piece of hardware, the price is gonna go 100% up when it gets to my country, fuck taxes


----------



## Windaga (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds good to me. I don't think there will be many available at launch over here (Wii's and DS' were practically unobtainable until 2-3 months after their launch, and were still hard to get after), but I'm cool with the price. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh no. $250 is way too much for a handheld, even if it wasn't the fifth version of the same handheld. (yeah yeah, blah blah 3D, herp derp) I'm pretty much done with nintendo. You might ask why? Well, look at the NDS and Wii release list, it's all garbage. I mean there was never a time when the Nintendo Seal meant quality, but geeze, way to cater to the lowest common denominator.

I'm not an Xbox or PlayStation fanboy, either. I've been with nintendo nearly all it's run, but why spend that kind of coin on something when I can get an iPod and play better games? Maybe in a few years when the price drops down to a reasonable level and if whoever is in charge of greenlighting games gets their head out of their ass and gets some decent games for it.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 20, 2011)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Oh no. $250 is way too much for a handheld, even if it wasn't the fifth version of the same handheld. (yeah yeah, blah blah 3D, herp derp) I'm pretty much done with nintendo. You might ask why? Well, look at the NDS and Wii release list, it's all garbage. I mean there was never a time when the Nintendo Seal meant quality, but geeze, way to cater to the lowest common denominator.
> 
> I'm not an Xbox or PlayStation fanboy, either. I've been with nintendo nearly all it's run, but why spend that kind of coin on something when I can get an iPod and play better games? Maybe in a few years when the price drops down to a reasonable level and if whoever is in charge of greenlighting games gets their head out of their ass and gets some decent games for it.


Garbage? Ipod better games? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hahhahahaaha!I admit the price is kinda high, but saying games are all garbage and ipod games is better is just so full of fail!


----------



## NoOneDies (Jan 20, 2011)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Oh no. $250 is way too much for a handheld, even if it wasn't the fifth version of the same handheld. (yeah yeah, blah blah 3D, herp derp) I'm pretty much done with nintendo. You might ask why? Well, look at the NDS and Wii release list, it's all garbage. I mean there was never a time when the Nintendo Seal meant quality, but geeze, way to cater to the lowest common denominator.
> 
> I'm not an Xbox or PlayStation fanboy, either. I've been with nintendo nearly all it's run, but why spend that kind of coin on something when I can get an iPod and play better games? Maybe in a few years when the price drops down to a reasonable level and if whoever is in charge of greenlighting games gets their head out of their ass and gets some decent games for it.


I smell sarcasm...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 20, 2011)

WOOOOOOT I've saved enough for a game and the 3ds


----------



## Delta517 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think 250$ is a little too much. I think I need to try out the 3DS before I buy one.


----------



## commdante (Jan 20, 2011)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> The euro price for just a revised pocket device without any game is higher than expected 249,99 € (338 US$) vs 250$ in US ...  I will buy something else with my 199€.



Somewhat the same, when the PSP came out it was way too pricey for me too. I bought my first PSP (2000 was out by then) when it was €200 with a decent game. I'll wait untill the 3DS drops < €200 and has more games I want or has a combo-deal or whatever. Or maybe I'll go with a PSP2 even (not likely though, after having owned a PSP). There isn't much for me at launch/announced for coming year anyway. Some people say: "the more units that get sold, the cheaper it gets", but it's actually the other way around: if it doesn't sell anymore, it will get cheaper.


----------



## lukecop80 (Jan 20, 2011)

i wish you people would stop complaining about prices (except for fellow australians)
a good xbox 360 game is $120 over here
and the average ds game is $50 to $60
at the launch of the ps3 it was $800
a dsi xl is $300 over here
SO STOP DAMN COMPLAINING!!!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 20, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i wish you people would stop complaining about prices (except for fellow australians)
> a good xbox 360 game is $120 over here
> and the average ds game is $50 to $60
> at the launch of the ps3 it was $800
> ...


Make more money.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 20, 2011)

I think I am giong to wait a while for this. I am instead going to spend my money on a trip to Melbourne and get a 3DS when I can find it for cheaper. I am sure there will be bargai... who am I kidding? I am so going to get it on launch, like every other nintendo console.


----------



## bigpaws (Jan 20, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> at the launch of the ps3 it was $800


lol
now i know how sony can afford to sell a console $500 cheaper then it costs to make it!
$800 to make a ps3
we pay   $300


----------



## commdante (Jan 21, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i wish you people would stop complaining about prices (except for fellow australians)
> a good xbox 360 game is $120 over here
> and the average ds game is $50 to $60
> at the launch of the ps3 it was $800
> ...



Imo it's not that the rest should complain less, it's that you should complain even more: €220 for a DSI XL? I think €170 (local price for a DSI XL in "reduced/action price" here, around $230) is rather expensive already for a worse pixelratio device (pixels per cm/inch or what the word "resolution" used to be or "pixel density" as it is now called). Besides, you can't look into another ones wallet. I know parents will have a hard time "justifying" to get a 3DS for their kids, probably the main reason why the 3DS is targeted to "a more mature audience" ... Time will tell, my friend. Only time will tell (Red Alert quote).


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jan 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Garbage? Ipod better games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have a good sense of smell. Yes, I used sarcasm, but I stand by what I said.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 21, 2011)

rave420 said:
			
		

> But video games don't give you that option. you buy it, and it's crap, Then you sit there with a useless piece of plastic.


With absolutely no way to return it either as an unwanted item or a very good condition pre-owned game.
Because that's totally impossible.
Isn't it?


----------



## Rasas (Jan 21, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> rave420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you can reshrink wrap it but most people do that for the wrong reasons (also the machines used usually don't do it very well so it is easily seen as a rewrap) and there might be demos this time around so it might not be that bad.

Also you have trading sites which if you got a very crappy video game you could trade it in quick then pocket the cash or points which depends on the system they use towards a different game since most stores have crap trade in systems.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 21, 2011)

commdante said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, people like you need to stop spouting shit and read up on the facts first.  I went from a DS to a DSlite to a DSi to a DSi XL.  The pixel ratio and aspect is EXACTLY THE SAME.  100% THE SAME.  There is NO distortion AT ALL.  There is nothing different apart from the pixels being shown slightly bigger, and in actuality, slightly BETTER.  Please learn to find facts before spreading shit.  I'm officially sick of people bitching that the DSi XL distorts.  Because it doesn't.  LEARN.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 21, 2011)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you tried to prove me wrong by focusing on just the kid games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You either try not to look for good teen/adult games or you not trying hard enough.  

All systems have flaws and if they do not, they improve on it features and to protect the system from fatal errors. Why do you think updates was add on their?  

Of course you say the DSi and WiiWare has no demand and it seem to half-hearted phone-ins because again, you are trying not to look for good games or you not trying hard enough. 

If true Plants vs. Zombies are better graphically, that probably just some instant that how it is besides graphics aren't everything.   

Not like ipod they not just coding for the touch screen.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 21, 2011)

i dont know about you guys but im trading in my dsi to save cash. i just had a birthday and am rolling in money so i can afford it without trading but i wont get any games. meanwhile, if i do trade in, ill only end up paying about $150 after preorder. I don't have to worry about not using my flashcart as i'll just revert to using my old (broken) NDS.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 21, 2011)

PS3, 360, Wii, PSP, Ipod, ipad, all those system except the DS from this generation were more expensive then the 3DS and you say 250$ is too expensive?

You people are never satisfied. I mean, it's gonna cost 25000 yens in japan, which would be 300$ USD, but we get it for 250$, which is extremely cheap compared to the launch of other devices and you people still complain?

Grow up and get a job kids, because PSP2, the PS4, the next wii and the next xbox are not gonna be that cheap, in fact, systems are gonna get more expensive each generations.

So people who whine should shut up, 250$ is fairly cheap.

Of course, the PSP was 249$ USD, but in Canada, it was 299$. Now the 3DS is 249$ USD and 249$ CAD.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 21, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Quick Googled Source:
> Clickey (SOURCE)


they has a fail picture.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jan 21, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I like how you tried to prove me wrong by focusing on just the kid games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to say that a DSi is a more complex system than an iPod or iPhone? Hahaha, ok.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 22, 2011)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 22, 2011)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Well, look at the NDS and Wii release list, it's all garbage.
> QUOTE(El-ahrairah @ Jan 21 2011, 07:22 PM) Ok, what good teen/adult games have come out on the DS in the past year? Maybe Black Ops? Yeah, that game looks sweet as hell...  And what else? What other M rated game was big last year...I can't think of one and I can't find one on the list of released games. You know what was big? Kingdom Hearts Re:coded (even though it wasn't released in the US until '11), Professor Layton and the Unwound Future and Golden Sun: Dark Dawn just to name a few.



And yet you name all these great games?


----------



## anaxs (Jan 22, 2011)

thats just a bit above the price of the dsi when it was released. pretty good, less than ide espeect it to be.


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jan 22, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i wish you people would stop complaining about prices (except for fellow australians)
> a good xbox 360 game is $120 over here
> and the average ds game is $50 to $60
> at the launch of the ps3 it was $800
> ...



WHAT HE SAID! 
I refuse to buy a 3DS when it's $100 more expensive than it is in america!
Not to mention that all the games will be way more expensive also.

SAD


----------



## Slowking (Jan 22, 2011)

I could punch Reggie in the throat. "Ofcourse we are not going to price it between $300 and $400" ... except in europe where it will be priced $340. Real classy Nintendo. A $90 markup compared to the US.


----------



## redact (Jan 22, 2011)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> i wish you people would stop complaining about prices (except for fellow australians)
> a good xbox 360 game is $120 over here
> and the average ds game is $50 to $60
> at the launch of the ps3 it was $800
> ...


The larger capacity of the two (it was 80gb and 40gb at launch, right?) was $1k iirc
Edit: 20gb and 60gb at $829 and $999
http://m.cnet.com.au/games/240062685.htm?redir=1


----------



## amptor (Jan 22, 2011)

oh wait on second thought I just compared receipts and the # is the same so I guess I still am within the top ten.  I'm good to go.  Sweet deal.  Guys check out the official Nintendo videos of the announcement.  You'll find that this console is very well worth the $250 mark.  I think it is cheap for everything you are getting and they even throw in a 2GB card (yeah I know these days that is small but at least it is already there and you don't have to look for one, pull it out of your wii or camera, or whatever else) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo did good on the price imho.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jan 22, 2011)

bigpaws said:
			
		

> fixed
> i am going to buy it for the following reason
> im an uber ninty fan boy who has played all the major classics
> a graphical upgrade is awesome
> ...


3 buttons short


----------



## Slowking (Jan 22, 2011)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> bigpaws said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can put them on the tough screen. Though most games didn't use L and R. So you can put Z on L.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 22, 2011)

Slowking said:
			
		

> I could punch Reggie in the throat. "Ofcourse we are not going to price it between $300 and $400" ... except in europe where it will be priced $340. Real classy Nintendo. A $90 markup compared to the US.



You...do realize that Reggie has nothing to do with Nintendo of Europe, right?  He's NoA's prezy, not NoE's.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 23, 2011)

Slowking said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can put them on the tou*ch* screen. Though most games didn't use L and R. So you can put Z on L.
Note: Please make sure that your spelling is correct so people can understand you.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jan 23, 2011)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> lukecop80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you looked up marketing on Google, you could then understand why it is this way.


----------



## UncreativeGamer (Jan 24, 2011)

If i bought this from the US would i be able to play Australian games on it?


----------



## KevFan (Jan 24, 2011)

UncreativeGamer said:
			
		

> If i bought this from the US would i be able to play Australian games on it?


http://gbatemp.net/t274106-the-nintendo-3d...e-region-locked


----------

